# 21:9 auf 32:9 monitor



## manimani89 (22. Juli 2019)

hallo ich überlege ob ich meinen lg ultragear 950g 21:9 auf ein 32:9 modell tausche. jetzt ist die frage ist die auflösung von 5120x1440 gleich unproblematisch wie 3440x1440? weil mit flawless und anderen tricks laufen sogar ältere spiele wie kotor 1 und 2 bei 21:9 ohneprobleme. ist das bei 32:9 gleich problemlos? wenn ja tausche ich ansonnsten nicht. danke


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Juli 2019)

Moin. Habe aktuell die 32:9-Teile im Büro und teste sie für die übernächste Ausgabe. Problemlos wird das sicherlich nicht werden bzw. noch schwieriger als bei 21:9. Mich graut es etwas davor auch, weil das noch mehr Bastelei erfordern wird...

Deswegen würde es mich freuen, wenn du das"Flawless und andere Tricks" näher ausführen könntest. Also was sind denn für welche Tricks wann und wo/wie notwendig? Mir fehlt da selbst die Praxiserfahrung, will aber solche Sachen selbst ausprobieren, um drüber schreiben zu können.

Andere Frage: Der LG Ultrawide in 21:9 halte ich persönlich für ein Superteil, wenn auch recht teuer, klar. Mir selbst wäre 32;9 aber zu breit. Was hast du vor darauf zu spielen? Ganz davon abgesehen, braucht ja das doppelte WQHD auch viel mehr Grafikleistung. Es gibt außerdem noch ein Zwischenformat: 32:10 mit 3840x1200 px, etwa beim Lenovo Legion Y44w. Wäre der nicht ne Alternative dazu?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2019)

Da wirst aber bestimmt auch oft schwarze Ränder haben, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das viele Spiele diesen Format unterstützen. 
War früher mit 21:9 auch noch nicht so gut wie heute. Bin ja mit 21:9 zumindest froh wenn das Spiel selbst dieses Format unterstützt, da manche Menüs ja immer noch auf 16:9 setzen.


----------



## manimani89 (22. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Moin. Habe aktuell die 32:9-Teile im Büro und teste sie für die übernächste Ausgabe. Problemlos wird das sicherlich nicht werden bzw. noch schwieriger als bei 21:9. Mich graut es etwas davor auch, weil das noch mehr Bastelei erfordern wird...
> 
> Deswegen würde es mich freuen, wenn du das"Flawless und andere Tricks" näher ausführen könntest. Also was sind denn für welche Tricks wann und wo/wie notwendig? Mir fehlt da selbst die Praxiserfahrung, will aber solche Sachen selbst ausprobieren, um drüber schreiben zu können.
> 
> Andere Frage: Der LG Ultrawide in 21:9 halte ich persönlich für ein Superteil, wenn auch recht teuer, klar. Mir selbst wäre 32;9 aber zu breit. Was hast du vor darauf zu spielen? Ganz davon abgesehen, braucht ja das doppelte WQHD auch viel mehr Grafikleistung. Es gibt außerdem noch ein Zwischenformat: 32:10 mit 3840x1200 px, etwa beim Lenovo Legion Y44w. Wäre der nicht ne Alternative dazu?



zocken eigentlich alles. ja 5k ist viel sogar für eine 2080ti oc. naja wie diese games funktionieren ist komplett unterschiedlich gibt genug themen im web meistens auf englisch. manche sind komplex andere wieder nicht


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2019)

Wenn es um Widescreen/UltraWide-Gaming (und andere Probleme mit Games) geht ist eigentlich die erste Anlaufstelle immer PCGamingWiki 
PCGamingWiki PCGW - an encyclopedia of PC game fixes
Bzw. die darin verlinkten Einträge des WSGF (WideScreenGamingForum)

ADD:
Hab vor ein paar Wochen wieder mal "Call of Duty: United Offensive" in 21:9 durchgezockt  
Das Game läuft z.B. auch noch mit höchsten Aspect-Ratios noch gut.
Nur der Kompass und das HUD ist gestreckt. 
Aber nicht so stark das es Probleme gibt. 


An den TE:
Einfach mal bei PCGamingWiki nach den gewünschten Games schauen ob sie mit UltraWide laufen bzw die zugehörigen Screenshots bei WSGF anschauen!


----------

